# Other Aquarium Forums > Freshwater Fauna > Killifish >  Bulk order - Breather bags from Novalek

## RonWill

Hi all,
I'll be shipping out a good number of killifishes and other fishes, and my own supply is running short.

Intend to order the 4" x 8" Kordon Breathing Bags, priced at US$13 per pack of 100's and if anyone wish to join in to share shipping cost, please indicate interest here.

Additional details at http://www.novalek.net/vshop/shopdis...um+Accessories

A larger 11.5" x 19" Breathing Bag (Item #50101) is also available but in pack of 500's at US$155. Anyone wants to share the order? I can take a 100 of these.

There's another item which caught my interest and is described as a "Kordon Fish Catcher". Cool looking molded plastic "bowl style" fish catcher that replaces traditional nets. [Good for transferring fry, I think]

Available in Clear or tinted and dimensions are; 16.5" long overall, with 4" diameter bowl end. Priced each at US$4.49.


I'll be confirming my order by end of week (Aug 14th). Late comers can enquire directly from the site.
----------------------------------------------

Price of items do not include shipping/handling charges but we can work out the details later.

*Kordon Breathing Bag 4" x 8" (Item #50100)*
Ron - 4 packs (400 pieces) US$13 x 4 = US$52.

*Kordon Fish Catcher (Item #64215)*
Ron - 2 pieces US$4.49 X 2= US$8.98.

Usual non-affiliation applies.

----------


## whuntley

I just ordered 200 of the smaller clear (unprinted) bags and 20 of the box-liners. At 2.5" X 5" I figured I might not double up like I do the 4" bags. I do intend to include a sheet with instructions, so no one duplicates my killing of a whole group of wild Rams by trying to float them.

Lots of rumors on KT that this product line is being dropped, but that was not communicated by the nice lady on the phone at Novalek, this week. If you have VOIP or other cheap long distance, their number is 510 782 4058. [I think you may need 01 in front of that.]

Wright

----------


## hobbit6003

Ron,

I'll add to this:

*Kordon Breathing Bag 4" x 8" (Item #50100)*

Ron - 4 packs (400 pieces) US$13 x 4 = US$52.
Kenny - 1 pack = US $13

*Kordon Fish Catcher (Item #64215)*
Ron - 2 pieces US$4.49 X 2= US$8.98.
Kenny - 1 piece = US$4.49

Cheers,

Kenny[/b]

----------


## zmzfam

Kenny, I think you double-posted so I'd remove the other post.

I'll add in my order.

*Kordon Breathing Bag 4" x 8" (Item #50100)*

Ron - 4 packs (400 pieces) US$13 x 4 = US$52.
Kenny - 1 pack = US $13
Zul - 1 pack = US $13

*Kordon Fish Catcher (Item #64215)*
Ron - 2 pieces US$4.49 X 2= US$8.98.
Kenny - 1 piece = US$4.49
Zul - 2 pieces US$4.49 X 2= US$8.98.

----------


## keehoe

*Kordon Breathing Bag 4" x 8" (Item #50100)*

Ron - 4 packs (400 pieces) US$13 x 4 = US$52.
Kenny - 1 pack = US $13
Zul - 1 pack = US $13
KH - 2 pack = US$13 x 2 = US$26

*Kordon Fish Catcher (Item #64215)*
Ron - 2 pieces US$4.49 X 2= US$8.98.
Kenny - 1 piece = US$4.49
Zul - 2 pieces US$4.49 X 2= US$8.98.
KH - 1 piece = US$4.49

I will take another 100 of the bigger bag. That makes 300 more to go.
Any chance of getting the clear unprinted version? 

I also interested in this:
"Kordon Breathing Bag Liner 14" x 16" x 30" Item#50109" 

Thanks

----------


## stormhawk

My order added as follows:

*Kordon Breathing Bag 4" x 8" (Item #50100)*

Ron - 4 packs (400 pieces) US$13 x 4 = US$52.
Kenny - 1 pack = US $13
Zul - 1 pack = US $13
KH - 2 pack = US$13 x 2 = US$26
JY - 1 pack (100 pieces) = US $13

Kordon Fish Catcher (Item #64215)
Ron - 2 pieces US$4.49 X 2= US$8.98.
Kenny - 1 piece = US$4.49
Zul - 2 pieces US$4.49 X 2= US$8.98.
KH - 1 piece = US$4.49
JY - 1 piece = US $4.49

Kee Hoe, if you're interested in getting the liner but without paying the charges for a 100 piece-pack, here's an auction I found that might be of interest to you:

http://www.aquabid.com/cgi-bin/aucti...ing&1123978441

By the way, since these are direct from Kordon / Novalek, they would be those printed type versions. The clear types are from another supplier that I'm not sure of. Probably Ronnie knows.  :o:

----------


## whuntley

Novalek (Kordon) has the application patented, everywhere, so bags from any other source would be either from their dealers or not real breather bags.

They did supply the 4X8 bags as clear, at one time, but I believe they no longer do that. Dr. Rofen said they had trouble with folks using them wrong without the (to me unreadable) blue printing. They also had troubles with folks peddling non-breather bags as breathers.  ::smt021:  

I believe the smaller 2.5X5" bags I bought are what they use for their live-food sachets. I have been putting one fish in a 4X8 and tying the bag off and then another in the remaining part. The 4X8s are great for a pair of killies. The final end must be tied with a rubber band or heat sealed, as they are too short for two knots IMO. I use about 50-60 cc in each half, so they lay out pretty flat (i.e., they are not bulging or round like a golf ball).

When I find a working heat sealer, I'll probably just put one fish in each 2.5X5 bag. They are also nice for sending live food cultures, etc. 

Wright

----------


## stormhawk

Hi Wright,

Hmm.. the blue printing can be read however but it seems to be easily rubbed off. I can't explain why but sometimes it does get onto my fingers when I rub on the bag.

Yup I agree, the 4 x 8 are way too short for tying two knots in a row. Only other way is to use a heat sealer, excellent size for a young or juvenile pair of killies and a bunch of other smaller fish.

Having them flat makes packing alot more easier. If Tony Terceira was still lurking actively on this forum, he'd be the best person to ask when it comes to packing fishes in breathers via the flat-pack heat-sealed method. I've seen an image of his packs on KT and indeed its an excellent method for shipping live fishes.

Those 2.5 x 5 bags you got from Kordon are indeed a good size for shipping live food culture or just a single fish. Enough for one _Kryptolebias marmoratus_ perhaps??  :Laughing:

----------


## timebomb

Hi, fellas,

I have no interest in buying any of the stuff mentioned but I clicked on the link Ronnie showed us and found the name of the online shop rather disturbing. Novashop reminds me of someone called Robert Novak. Do you think they are related or did Robert Novak open a new store?

Loh K L

----------


## timebomb

The more I look at the site, the more I'm suspicious. Who other than the bugger would say, "Wishing you the best in successful shopping."

"Successful shopping??"" - It's the first time I've heard such a term. 

Loh K L

----------


## stormhawk

Err.. Novalek has no relation to Robert Novak. Refer to this link:

http://www.novalek.com/geninfo.htm

Novalek is the parent company of Kordon, one of its subsidiaries and is currently led by Dr. Robert Rofen, who was mentioned in an earlier post by Wright.  :Wink:

----------


## stormhawk

> "Successful shopping??"" - It's the first time I've heard such a term.


Well, its just another harmless slogan and I find no suspicious characters in the company. Kordon is a well-known company and they're of no relation to Novak's company (which is mentioned quite clearly on the APD fund website).

There's really no need to tie the two companies together because of the Nova in both names. If there's an axe to grind with Bob Novak, do it via the APD but this order is with Kordon / Novalek and therefore its preferable that we stick to the order at hand.  :Wink:   :Cool:

----------


## RonWill

> The more I look at the site, the more I'm suspicious. Who other than the bugger would say, "Wishing you the best in successful shopping."


Kwek Leong,
"Successful shopping" is when I receive the goods I want, at the price I paid and delivered in a timely manner. I don't really care if N***k himself is running the whole operation, just give me my bluddy bags  :Twisted Evil:  

Wright,
The breathers I'm using now are the clear un-printed 2.5X5" which I originally acquired from Tony Terceira. I prefer these to those with text that block my view for hiding fry or eggs stuck between folds.

If you can give me a name to contact via email for those 2.5X5's, that would be most appreciated when I close the order.

All,
If there's interest in the clear 2.5X5" bags, edit your order. Nothing is confirmed but let's hope that Wright can give the order a shove in the right direction (or let that nice lady at Novalek know what's happening).

Standing order (including those clear bags *but no promises*);

*Kordon Breathing Bag 4" x 8" (Item #50100)* 
Ron - 4 packs (400 pieces) US$13 x 4 = US$52. 
Kenny - 1 pack = US $13 
Zul - 1 pack = US $13 
KH - 2 pack = US$13 x 2 = US$26 
JY - 1 pack (100 pieces) = US $13 

*Kordon Fish Catcher (Item #64215)* 
Ron - 2 pieces US$4.49 X 2= US$8.98. 
Kenny - 1 piece = US$4.49 
Zul - 2 pieces US$4.49 X 2= US$8.98. 
KH - 1 piece = US$4.49 
JY - 1 piece = US $4.49 

*Kordon Breathing Bag 2.5" X 5" (Item #???????)*  *Any idea, Wright?*
Ron - 4 packs (400 pieces) at ??USD

----------


## PohSan

I wonder how is it possible to catch adult fish with the catcher but it will be great for fry. Let include my order for two catchers. Thanks.


Regards,
Ong Poh San

----------


## nonamethefish

I remember that someone sent me a pair of blue gularis in one of the 2 x 5.5 breather bags. Despite the inability to straighten out completely they looked quite stress free compared to some fish I've gotten in normal bags which tended to go beserk when the bags were removed from the box(perhaps they couldn't see quite well through the text.)

----------


## RonWill

Poh San,
The 'bowl' part of the catcher is 4" in diameter and should work for adult killies, even SJOs.

I'm tired of having otos and corys getting tangled up in nets but it should also be good for shrimps as well.

In the worst case scenario, where the catcher doesn't perform as expected, one can always modify the thing to be a canister filter outlet  :Shocked:  

Updated standing order (including those clear bags *but no promises*);

*Kordon Breathing Bag 4" x 8" (Item #50100)* 
Ron - 4 packs (400 pieces) US$13 x 4 = US$52. 
Kenny - 1 pack = US $13 
Zul - 1 pack = US $13 
KH - 2 pack = US$13 x 2 = US$26 
JY - 1 pack (100 pieces) = US $13 

*Kordon Fish Catcher (Item #64215)* 
Ron - 2 pieces US$4.49 X 2= US$8.98 
Kenny - 1 piece = US$4.49 
Zul - 2 pieces US$4.49 X 2= US$8.98 
KH - 1 piece = US$4.49 
JY - 1 piece = US $4.49 
Poh San - 2 pieces US$4.49 X 2= US$8.98

*Kordon Breathing Bag 2.5" X 5" (Item #???????)*  *Any idea, Wright?*
Ron - 4 packs (400 pieces) at ??USD[/quote]

----------


## whuntley

Sorry, but I didn't get/remember her name. I do have that problem with names, and my memory is my second-shortest thing.  :Wink:  

I gave the phone number in an earlier post. If you want to place an order, that will get you right to her. I do not have an ordering e-mail addy and I suspect Dr. Rofen might not like me posting his own address on a public forum. There may be one buried in their web site.

Domestically, the small clear bags are $15 for 200, which includes shipping and handling. I requested and got her to include just 20 of the box liner bags, but don't remember the price.

Kordon is geared to sell only to distributors and local fish shops, and has not been eager to deal with individuals. OTOH, Dr. Rofen is a long-time supporter of local killifish hobbyists and they (Kordon) have been very generous with dealing with our peculiar needs. Please respect the fact that they must not appear to compete with their main customers -- the shops and distributors to shops. They are wonderful supporters of our AKA Affiliate Club raffles and shows, and usually do a lot for the convention-giving club.

Kordon (Novalek), San Francisco Bay Brand, and OSI are commercial survivors and descendants of the group of academics at Stanford, Cal Berserkely, and The CA Academy of Sciences that discovered and developed the use of brine shrimp and their cysts for the tropical fish hobby and eventually aquaculture. We owe them a lot!

Kordon also has built up and maintains the largest killifish library that I know of. They also served as distributors of Dr. Tony Terceira's book, while it was still in print.

cheers,

wright

----------


## PohSan

> Poh San,
> In the worst case scenario, where the catcher doesn't perform as expected, one can always modify the thing to be a canister filter outlet


I would think that it is more suitable to convert to a smoking pipe, if the plastic can stand the heat.


4" bowl to catch fry .... hmm 


Regards.
Ong Poh San

----------


## RonWill

> I remember that someone sent me a pair of blue gularis in one of the 2 x 5.5 breather bags


Joseph,
If it's an adult SJO pair in one bag, I think that's stretching one's luck by a large margin. Maybe I'm just too cautious but I'll pack a 3cm fish in it's own bag.

Poh San,
The two briar pipes I have now is enough but let's not worry too much over the shape or whatnot. It should work better than my little soup spoons especially when there's lots of tiny little fry to transfer from the hatching tray.

----------


## nonamethefish

> If it's an adult SJO pair in one bag, I think that's stretching one's luck by a large margin. Maybe I'm just too cautious but I'll pack a 3cm fish in it's own bag.


Wording was bad on my part. The pair was packed seperately into 2 breather bags of this size.

----------


## zmzfam

I have changed my order. Below is the updated order:

*Kordon Breathing Bag 4" x 8" (Item #50100)* 
Ron - 4 packs (400 pieces) US$13 x 4 = US$52. 
Kenny - 1 pack = US $13 
Zul - 2 pack = US $13 x 2 = US$26
KH - 2 pack = US$13 x 2 = US$26 
JY - 1 pack (100 pieces) = US $13 

*Kordon Fish Catcher (Item #64215)* 
Ron - 2 pieces US$4.49 X 2= US$8.98 
Kenny - 1 piece = US$4.49 
Zul - 2 pieces US$4.49 X 2= US$8.98 
KH - 1 piece = US$4.49 
JY - 1 piece = US $4.49 
Poh San - 2 pieces US$4.49 X 2= US$8.98

*Kordon Breathing Bag 2.5" X 5" (Item #???????)*  *Any idea, Wright?*
Ron - 4 packs (400 pieces) at ??USD[/quote][/quote]
Zul - 1 pack (100 pieces)

----------


## FC

The fish catcher looks interesting but I wonder how it works. Question:
1) Is it made of plastic?
2) How does the water flow out of the bowl to allow fish to come in? Thanks.

----------


## Blessedsilence

You can get ahold of them at [email protected] as well as 1-800-877-7387. Well that is if you live in the states. 

I asked them about the 2.5" x 5" bags and they said that they were over 7 years old and did not recommend them, didn't even give me a price quote. But they did give a lower quote to the price of the bags, you might want to try emailing them and see if you get the same one. What they told me is that you can order them in lots of 100 for $7.00 or $70.00 for a case of 1000. I still have the email if anyone wants me to forward it to them.

----------


## RonWill

Welcome to the forum, Ray, and thanks for the info. The clear bags are flimsy but the newer printed ones aren't any firmer. I used the clear 2.5" x 5" bags in a *trial shipment to the UK* and it works as expected.

I would still appreciate help from anyone and do kindly forward the said email to my addy (below my sig) and I will follow-up from there.

Seven years is a tad old for any stock item but I doubt that plastic material will deteriorate beyond reasonable usage within that time, so I'll bite the bullet and take the risks.

I plan to ship some pygmy cories to the USA and will probably double-bag since juvenile specimens have stiff pelvic (ventral?) splines.

----------


## keehoe

*Kordon Breathing Bag 4" x 8" (Item #50100)*
Ron - 4 packs (400 pieces) US$13 x 4 = US$52.
Kenny - 1 pack = US $13
Zul - 2 pack = US $13 x 2 = US$26
KH - 2 pack = US$13 x 2 = US$26
JY - 1 pack (100 pieces) = US $13
*
Kordon Fish Catcher (Item #64215)*
Ron - 2 pieces US$4.49 X 2= US$8.98
Kenny - 1 piece = US$4.49
Zul - 2 pieces US$4.49 X 2= US$8.98
KH - 1 piece = US$4.49
JY - 1 piece = US $4.49
Poh San - 2 pieces US$4.49 X 2= US$8.98
*
Kordon Breathing Bag 2.5" X 5" (Item #???????) Any idea, Wright?*
Ron - 4 packs (400 pieces) at ??USD[/quote][/quote]
Zul - 1 pack (100 pieces)
KH - 2 packs (200 pieces)

----------


## hobbit6003

My update:

*Kordon Breathing Bag 4" x 8" (Item #50100)*
Ron - 4 packs (400 pieces) US$13 x 4 = US$52.
Kenny - 1 pack = US $13
Zul - 2 pack = US $13 x 2 = US$26
KH - 2 pack = US$13 x 2 = US$26
JY - 1 pack (100 pieces) = US $13

[b]Kordon Fish Catcher (Item #64215){/B]
Ron - 2 pieces US$4.49 X 2= US$8.98
Kenny - 1 piece = US$4.49
Zul - 2 pieces US$4.49 X 2= US$8.98
KH - 1 piece = US$4.49
JY - 1 piece = US $4.49
Poh San - 2 pieces US$4.49 X 2= US$8.98

*Kordon Breathing Bag 2.5" X 5" (Item #???????) Any idea, Wright?*
Ron - 4 packs (400 pieces) at ??USD[/quote][/quote]
Zul - 1 pack (100 pieces)
KH - 2 packs (200 pieces)
Kenny - 1 pack (100 pieces)

Cheers,

Kenny

----------


## stormhawk

> I used the clear 2.5" x 5" bags in a *trial shipment to the UK* and it works as expected.


Ron, those bags were the smaller ones? I thought those you used were of the 4 x 8 type.  :Think: 




> ...since juvenile specimens have stiff pelvic (ventral?) splines.


Spine, not spline, and they should be double bagged. Smaller corys have very little risk of puncturing the bags but what you should take note of is that the larger species have a stronger dorsal and pectoral spines and will also produce small amounts of poison when subjected to stressed and confined quarters with its brethren.

Of course if you sent crayfish then byebye baggie.  :Laughing:

----------


## whuntley

> My update:
> 
> snip...
> 
> *Kordon Breathing Bag 2.5" X 5" (Item #???????) Any idea, Wright?*
> Ron - 4 packs (400 pieces) at ??USD\
> Zul - 1 pack (100 pieces)
> KH - 2 packs (200 pieces)
> Kenny - 1 pack (100 pieces)
> ...


Dr. Rofen gave me a stock number for the smaller clear bags and quoted me a 200 minimum order for US$15 postpaid. When I placed my order, the young lady said it was the wrong number, but failed to give me a corrected one. Maybe it will be listed when my order arrives (due this week). Sorry.

Wright

----------


## whuntley

My order just arrived. the stock number for the little bags is 50107, and the minimum order is 200. IDK what shipping will be to SG, but they were $15 postpaid for 200 minimum. They came as strips of 10, with opening on one narrow end.

The liner bags are #50109 for 16X14X30" (really *BIG*!). They are thicker and IDK the price as it wasn't on the packing sheet. They do have the illegible blue printing, but small enough they are mostly clear.

They should meet the requirements of Fed-Ex for shipping fish, so guess I have to go through the process of getting certified as a fish shipper with them.

Interesting problem. The little bags are joined along the long sides, both obviously heat sealed, and one end is very slightly visible as the sealed end. The other end refuses to open for me. Whomever has used these before, please tell me how to easily open them while trying to bag a bunch of fish. I need to squirt 60cc of treated water in there, but so far I cannot even get *any* air or water inside the bag.  :Very Happy:  

Wright

----------


## whuntley

> Interesting problem. The little bags are joined along the long sides, both obviously heat sealed, and one end is very slightly visible as the sealed end. The other end refuses to open for me. Whomever has used these before, please tell me how to easily open them while trying to bag a bunch of fish. I need to squirt 60cc of treated water in there, but so far I cannot even get *any* air or water inside the bag.


Problem solved:

First, it helps if you don't identify the wrong end and try to open the sealed seam. Duh!  :Brick wall:  

Second, if you dip the bag in water, and then use a little finger friction on the real unsealed end, the water works in and you can get it to open.

It's not quite as easy as the plastic bags we have in the produce dept. of the supermarket. They at least are printed "Open This End."  :Rolling Eyes:  

Wright

----------


## BFG

I'm interested in ordering 3pc of the Kordon Fish Catcher .

----------


## RonWill

To whom it may concern, the current order as of Aug 13th 2005.

*Kordon Breathing Bag 4" x 8" (Item #50100)*
Ron - 4 packs (400 pieces) US$13 x 4 = US$52.
Kenny - 1 pack = US $13
Zul - 2 pack = US $13 x 2 = US$26
KH - 2 pack = US$13 x 2 = US$26
JY - 1 pack (100 pieces) = US $13

*Kordon Fish Catcher (Item #64215)*
Ron - 2 pieces US$4.49 X 2= US$8.98
Kenny - 1 piece = US$4.49
Zul - 2 pieces US$4.49 X 2= US$8.98
KH - 1 piece = US$4.49
JY - 1 piece = US $4.49
Poh San - 2 pieces US$4.49 X 2= US$8.98
Mohamad (BFG) - 3 pieces US$4.49 X 3= US$13.47

*Kordon Breathing Bag 2.5" X 5" (Item #?)****
Ron - 4 packs (400 pieces) at ??USD
Zul - 1 pack (100 pieces)
KH - 2 packs (200 pieces)
Kenny - 1 pack (100 pieces)

*** I am in contact with Novashop and will update availability and cost for the 2.5" X 5" bags.

The items ordered differs in weight but since we will all be sharing shipping costs (and handling charges, where applicable), I'd appreciate suggestions as to a fair cost distribution.

If there are errors in the figures or if I had mistakenly omitted anyone's order, please do not hesitate to bring it to my attention.

*Order will cease tonight at 2359hrs. Late comers will not be entertained.*

----------


## zmzfam

To prevent Ron from getting migraines, I suggest that the shipping cost be divided per items ordered, i.e. shipping cost per item = total shippping cost / no of items ordered.

This might not appear fair since the fish catcher will be heavier than the breather bags but this will be the most simplest.

The next question is : *airmail or surface mail*? I prefer surface mailsince there is no hurry for me to get the breather bags and surface mail is much cheaper - I think so.

What do you guys think? Suggestions?

----------


## PohSan

I have no objection to the type of delivery method. However, I wish to highlight that Ronnie is doing a goodwill to organize a mass ordering and this is not easy. Thus I hope that people who has ordered will followed the guidelines below:

1) Collect from place as per what Ronnie has requested. No more "Can we meet at the MRT station" 

2) Pay promptly and with cash. I have encountered people who want to substitute cash with tank, fan etc when come to payment.

3) Leave a contactable email or mobile phone number. 

Regards,
Ong Poh San

----------


## RonWill

All,
I've not gotten any response from Novalek. A reminder has been sent and will update the thread when they reply.

Meanwhile, please do not PM or email me regarding further details which I cannot provide. Thanks.

----------


## RonWill

Ok folks,
I've just received a faxed Pro-forma Invoice from Novalek and am hesitant to close the transaction. Novalek's carrier of choice is DHL and honestly, I'm not pleased with the shipping charges, which is almost our consolidated order's worth. (Personally, I'd rather pay for the goods itself than spend on receiving it quickly)

Invoice breakdown as per fax transmission;
Kordon Breathing Bag 4" x 8" (Item #50100)
1000 pcs - USD 70.00

Kordon Fish Catcher (Item #64215) 
12 pcs - USD 55.56

Kordon Breathing Bag 2.5" X 5" (Item #50107) 
800 pcs - USD 40.00

SUB-TOTAL = USD 165.56
*SHIPPING = USD 120.73*
TOTAL = USD 286.73

I don't want to sound like I'm asking for handouts but I will stretch my luck here to ask for assistance, that the package be delivered to a local US address and then re-shipped to Singapore via Surface, Economy Parcel Post or whichever option cost lowest. [FYI, Novalek is based at 2242 Davis Court, Howard, CA 94545-1114]

Any help rendered will be most appreciated and please accept our apologies in advance for the inconvenience.

Note:
Surface shipping will take close to 10 weeks, or thereabout, so if we want to keep costs affordable, please be patient.

From a business stand-point, our order is actually 'small' but still, I'd like to thank Wright and Ray, for putting us on track with the right people.

----------


## ruyle

Gosh, Ronnie, no problem, LMK what you want to happen.

Bill

----------


## zmzfam

There is a service by SingPost (Singapore Postal Service) called vPostUSA. Items are delivered to a US address after which it will be forwarded to SG.

Here's a link to the postage calculation : https://www.vpost.com.sg/vpostusa04/intro3.html

For the breather bags, I suppose they would calculate according to volumetric weight since the fish catcher would take up considerable space.

----------


## stormhawk

Well you can use vPostUSA if you have an account with the service by SingPost. Items are charged by weight. There may be a slight delay but not too long if compared to surface shipping. As long the weight is not too much the costs are kept low.

----------


## ruyle

Well, nobody replied to my offer which was to send to me then I would
mail them to you. If you need me to pay for the order, too, send me an
email and I will send you my paypal address  :Smile:  If you guys have already
orchestrated what's to be done by yourselves, please excuse this post.

Bill

----------


## stormhawk

Bill, I think Ronnie will inform you if help is required. He's off on a holiday with the family till the 7th so he'll reply when he gets back.  :Wink:

----------


## RonWill

Bill, I was off on a back-packing trip at Pulau Rawa, one of Malaysia's many islands. Nice beaches and very laid back lifestyle. Like my kids, I'm well toasted (except where the sun doesn't shine  :Laughing:  ) Think I need another holiday to recuperate from this trip.

I am following up on Novalek's Pro-forma invoice, to have the package delivered to you.

Will update the rest when I have more news.

----------


## ruyle

Sounds like you had fun, Ronnie! Keep me posted on the order. I'll let you
know when I receive it, and when it is enroute to you. 

 :Smile:  

Bill

----------


## RonWill

To whom it concerns,

I've just completed payment for the bag order and it will be shipped to Bill at University Drive, Alabama .

Paid order as per fax transmission dated Oct 19th 2005;
*Kordon Breathing Bag 4" x 8" (Item #50100)*
1200 pcs - USD 84.00

*Kordon Breathing Bag 2.5" X 5" (Item #50107)*
1400 pcs - USD 70.00

*Kordon Fish Catcher (Item #64215)*
12 pcs - USD 55.56

SUB-TOTAL = USD 209.56
SHIPPING = USD 36
TOTAL = USD 245.56
*PLUS*... Economy shipping from USA to SG
*[Please remember that it was originally US$120.73 via DHL directly to SG. The above shipping of USD36 is within the USA and does not include Economy shipping from USA to SG] It doesn't include Bill's time and transport either!*

================

Some non-killie friends hopped on the bandwagon and I shall, for simplicity sake, refer to them as A, B and C.

*Kordon Breathing Bag 4" x 8" (Item #50100)* 
Ron - 4 packs (400 pieces) US$13 x 4 = US$52
Kenny - 1 pack = US $13
Zul - 2 pack = US $13 x 2 = US$26
KH - 2 pack = US$13 x 2 = US$26
JY - 1 pack (100 pieces) = US $13
*A* - 2 pack = US $13 x 2 = US$26

*Kordon Breathing Bag 2.5" X 5" (Item #50107)*
Ron - 4 packs (400 pieces) at ??USD 
Zul - 1 pack (100 pieces) 
KH - 2 packs (200 pieces) 
Kenny - 1 pack (100 pieces)
*A* - 2 packs (200 pieces)
*B* - 2 packs (200 pieces)
*C* - 2 packs (200 pieces)

*Kordon Fish Catcher (Item #64215)*
Ron - 2 pieces US$4.49 X 2= US$8.98
Kenny - 1 piece = US$4.49
Zul - 2 pieces US$4.49 X 2= US$8.98
KH - 1 piece = US$4.49
JY - 1 piece = US $4.49
Poh San - 2 pieces US$4.49 X 2= US$8.98
Mohamad (BFG) - 3 pieces US$4.49 X 3= US$13.47

----------


## RonWill

An afterthought...

I wouldn't want to sort out the 100's of bags *alone*. When the parcel arrives, please don't make me send out invites for help. As the locals would put it, "*be automatic*".

For Mohamad (BFG), I've never dealt with you before. Kindly email me so we can make arrangements for payment and collection.

----------


## stormhawk

Ron,

Give me a call when the package arrives and I'll help you sort them out.

----------


## keehoe

I will join the party also. Ron, you got another Package arriving in few days. Get your tiny live food culture ready. You will need it, i will too ^^"

----------


## RonWill

> Get your tiny live food culture ready. You will need it, i will too ^^"


Oooooo..... I love surprises  :Exclamation:  Microscopic soup ready to handle all but cold-water critters. I'll save a tub for you too!

Jian Yang, thanks for the offer to help. Will keep you posted.

----------


## BFG

Ronwill, you have pm.

----------


## Blessedsilence

One thing about their shipments, they have the breather bags sorted out in packages of 100 already, so for an order of 700 breather bags (4X6) it will be 7 packages of 100 so it might not be as bad as you think.

----------


## RonWill

> ...they have the breather bags sorted out in packages of 100 already...


 Just one word... WHEW !! Thank for letting me know, Ray. Yeah, it isn't so bad after all and now I can sleep better!  :Laughing:   :Laughing: 

Mohamad (BFG), the bags should be on it's way to Bill and when it arrives in SG, everyone will be updated.

----------


## ruyle

Oh Ronnniieeeee, they're here! It is now 10:14am and I have received
5 boxes from Novalek  :Shocked:  I will take them home tonight and relabel
them to your place of work, that is, if you're still working there  :Question:  I
intend to send USPS surface, but it looks like it will run maybe $100USD
or more. I will send you the postal invoices by separate mail. You know
my paypal address  :Wink:  

Bill

----------


## RonWill

:Question:   :Exclamation:  GOSH  :Exclamation:  This is gonna be one expensive group order <faint  :Shocked:  >

Bill, please send to my work place. In the unfortunate event that I'm no longer there, my colleagues will receive them and relay their arrival to me.

I'm wondering tho, why 5 boxes! Any possibility of consolidating all the items into one package and yes please, via lowest shipping mode. Will transfer to your account once the numbers are in.

For those involved, please dig into those pockets...  :Crying:  

Zul, I think we need to revise the division of shipping costs in the spreadsheet or should we wait till items arrive?

----------


## ruyle

Ronnie,
There are 2 boxes of 18lbs each that are the bags, plus one that is only
3lbs, presumably of bags, plus 2 boxes of 6 each Kordon Fish Catchers.
Curiously enough, the fish catchers are made in China. Perhaps some
investigation would greatly improve the linearity of this, in future
procurements!  :Laughing:  I'll try consolidating this...gonna be a big heavy
box!  :Shocked:  

Bill

----------


## ruyle

I'm also gonna leave this stuff locked up in my shop (have boxes and tape
at work) and bring in the customs forms to fill out, then to post office  :Wink:  
Hopefully have them shipped out this Saturday morning. I'm thinking it
might be best to consolidate the fish catchers to one box, and the bags to
one box. I'd be afraid the fish catchers would get crunched due to sloppy
handling, and from the mass of the bags, were they included.

Bill

----------


## RonWill

Bill, consolidate as you deem best. Hopefully, the postage won't make the rest of the guys go "ouch!"

----------


## ruyle

I could try filling some of the bags with helium to cut down the weight...
hopefully they'd hold gas till they cleared weighing at the post office!  :Laughing:  But then size of the box would be a problem...

Ronnie, will let you know how it shakes out.

Bill

----------


## zmzfam

> Zul, I think we need to revise the division of shipping costs in the spreadsheet or should we wait till items arrive?


I'll revised the shipping cost once Bill advised you. This will get the guys prepared to pay you coz this is one heck of an order....

----------


## ruyle

Ronnie,
I think Novalek sent way more than what you ordered. The 3lb box had
a whole bunch of 2.5x5 (in a continuous string) plus (2) 100-count bags
of 4x8. I used these bags to pad around the 2 boxes in a bigger box so
now have consolidated 3 boxes. There is no way in hell 12 bags of 100ea
4x8 weighs 18 pounds! I think you guys are gonna end up being the regional
supplier of breather bags  :Shocked:  Check your invoice as to what
they were supposed to send. I didn't open the 2 heavy boxes to check
contents, but you may very well have a double (or more!) order here.

Bill

----------


## ruyle

Much as I hated to, I broke open the box I'd double-taped and each of
the heavy boxes contains 5000 bags of 4x8! Plus you have 2 bags of 100
and all the loose strings of bags are no doubt 1400 of the 2.5x5!  :Shocked:  
I checked the invoice: 1200 4x8
1400 2.5x5
12 fish catchers
Yeah, I wondered why this was so heavy! Novalek hooked you guys up!

Bill

LMK if you want all sent to you at once, pronto.

----------


## ruyle

Hummm, 1200 bags and you got 10,200...think it might be a computer
error?  :Laughing:  

(Not! It was some hungover warehouseman that thought there was only
500 bags to a box!)

Bill

----------


## ruyle

Wright thinks I should notify Novalek about the mistake. *I was having
delusions: a beach house in Antarctica, a miniature golf course in the Pyrenees,
not big delusions, ok?* So...if they want the overage back (I'm sure they will)
this will greatly reduce shipping the original amounts to you. 

Bill

ps every once in awhile, Wright likes to wear this white robe and wings, 
I don't know....  :Smile:

----------


## RonWill

Keeping quiet on pretext wouldn't be nice to Novalek who sold the order at distributors' pricing.

I'll notify the person who accepted my order at Novalek and most likely return the excess but that would also mean having paid double shipping for the overage. Once via DHL to Alabama and a return trip via USPS Ground back to CA. Don't think the rest of the guys will be too crazy about it though.

On second thought, perhaps Wright might to chat up with Dr. Rofen and decide on the best options. I'll go with any arrived decisions, just keep me informed.

Wright, sorry for the bother and if you feel we need have this sorted privately, zap me an email.

The rest will be informed once the air is cleared. Like Zul said, this is one heck of an order!

[Bill, you're absolutely certain about the overage, right... or was that after a couple of 6-packs!  :Laughing:   :Laughing:  ]

----------


## ruyle

Yes I'm certain about the overage. They should send me return labels
and refund partially, shipping charges to you. The dime most certainly
will not be on you! I'm the one that has to pack this up, lug it over to
FedEx or the post office, they'd better be nice  :Evil:  

Bill

----------


## zmzfam

Bill,

we certainly most appreciate what you are doing for us. Not many would give up their precious time to do what you are doing - further sorting and consolidating the boxes to make it easier on us.

Thank you from the bottom of my heart.

----------


## whuntley

> Wright thinks I should notify Novalek about the mistake. 
> ps every once in awhile, Wright likes to wear this white robe and wings, 
> I don't know....


Naah. Pure selfishness. 

I think the best way to keep good vendors around is to use the Golden Rule on them.

Wright

----------


## ruyle

> Bill,
> 
> we certainly most appreciate what you are doing for us. Not many would give up their precious time to do what you are doing - further sorting and consolidating the boxes to make it easier on us.


Zul, always glad to help!  :Wink:  

OK gang,
I got all your stuff in one box, it measures 28.5"x17.5"x13.5" giving it a
combined length plus girth of 90.5". I think it weighs maybe 15lbs, not sure. 
Which will mean maybe $35-50 to ship by surface. I need to know if SG differs
in size limitations on international surface packages. Busy at
work today, couldn't ship today anyway, but hoping for a Monday morning
mail out.

Bill

----------


## RonWill

Bill, what doesn't fit in a motorbike dispatch box gets delivered in a van and it comes straight into the lab. I've received turntables and larger mantle clocks this way, so no problem regarding package size or weight.

However, since total worth; ie. items + shipping, is already above S$400, I probably have to self-collect and pay GST (Goods and Services Tax). Can't recall where that Customs Office was though and hope the package can be secured well onto my bike!

Folks, I checked online for 'unbilled transactions' for my card and it reflects an entry of USD245.56 / S$421.42. Think that roughly translates to a Forex exchange of 1.716 rounded to 1.72 so Zul, please add that figure and create a 'cell' for the GST into the spreadsheet. Last edit will be surface postage from Alabama to SG.

Bill, I ought to apologise for the inconvenience caused as all this was totally unexpected. If Novalek, in the first instance, could have dispatched the order directly via USPS Surface, then you'd safe a couple of trips. Then again, if that was so, what are we to do with 10,200 bags??!!  :Shocked:

----------


## ruyle

> Bill, I ought to apologise for the inconvenience caused as all this was totally unexpected. If Novalek, in the first instance, could have dispatched the order directly via USPS Surface, then you'd safe a couple of trips. Then again, if that was so, what are we to do with 10,200 bags??!!


You'd be regional suppliers of breather bags!  :Laughing:  

LMK when you've contacted Novalek. As I said before, they should send me
return labels for the 9000 bag overage  :Shocked:  

Bill

----------


## ruyle

Also, Ronnie,
Novalek didn't send "white glove" UHL ground but United Parcel Service
(UPS) ground. I think it came to $36USD. They can send me the return
UPS labels and UPS ground can pick them up at the store  :Wink:  That is the
motions I'm expecting Novalek to do for the botched-up shipment.

Bill

----------


## zmzfam

> Think that roughly translates to a Forex exchange of 1.716 rounded to 1.72 so Zul, please add that figure and create a 'cell' for the GST into the spreadsheet. Last edit will be surface postage from Alabama to SG.


I've done the additional but I've yet to have the price (per 100) for the 2.5 x 5 breather bags.

----------


## jbulterman

Ask them if they want them returned or if they want to cut you a super deal to keep them. If I were Novalek, I'd make you a deal you couldn't refuse. Quality control issues become more sticky with returns.
Try using them as stocking stuffers for the upcoming Christmas season and even giving them out tonight to all those trick or treaters  :Smile: 

JoeB

----------


## whuntley

Good idea Joe.

I bet they would like the idea of donating them to your local aquarium society killy club or even the AKA! Dr. Rofen is a life-long killifish supporter.

Wright

----------


## RonWill

> ...but I've yet to have the price (per 100) for the 2.5 x 5 breather bags.


Zul,
As per *past post*, the faxed proforma invoice dated Oct 19th 2005;
*Kordon Breathing Bag 4" x 8" (Item #50100)* 
1200 pcs - USD 84.00 

*Kordon Breathing Bag 2.5" X 5" (Item #50107)* 
1400 pcs - USD 70.00 

*Kordon Fish Catcher (Item #64215)* 
12 pcs - USD 55.56 

SUB-TOTAL = USD 209.56 
SHIPPING = USD 36 
TOTAL = *USD 245.56*

Bill, I was just reminded that our order is beyond 1200 bags. Add 1400 2.5" X 5", that makes up 2600  :Exclamation:  Still, that's a far cry from 10,200  :Wink:

----------


## ruyle

Ronnie,
I'm going to wait to hear from you as to what Novalek says. If they opt
like Joe says, to work a deal on the overage, you might want more in
the box, there's room. My day off is Wednesday (this is Monday 11:10am)
and I have a package to send my wife in Thailand, may as well send both
out then. LMK, soonest, what Novalek says....

Bill

----------


## zmzfam

> Zul,
> As per *past post* .....


Ok, got it. Thanks for looking up for me  :Opps:  .
Now the excel sheet total is correct.

----------


## ruyle

I tried to send it today, but no go, box too large. In future we should remember: 79" max (length plus girth) and 66lbs max (please add this
to the folklore database)  :Wink:  Package was 13lbs 4oz but 90.5" . The postal lady was absolutely heartless  :Sad:  I got more customs forms to fill out, and will give it another go tomorrow.

Bill

----------


## ruyle

Packages went out this afternoon, and Ronnie has been PMed.

Bill

----------


## RonWill

Bill, I'll get my colleagues to receive the incoming parcels. Will update you once it lands.

Zul, I paypal'ed US$55 to Bill's account. Please add that figure to the spreadsheet and we'll go through it over coffee.

----------


## ruyle

Thanks for the quick refund, Ronnie. Have you heard from Novalek as to
what they intend to do about the 9000 bags?  :Rolling Eyes: 

Bill

----------


## RonWill

I know that some of you guys are really busy but please take a minute to look into this. Payment will be received with thanks.

Kenny $42.63
Zul $71.98
Kee Hoe $72.62 *PAID 051112*
Jianyang $29.35
Poh San $25.28
Mohamad (BFG) $37.91
A $59.98 *PAID 051113*
B $26.55 *PAID 051113*
C $26.55 *PAID 051113*

----------


## keehoe

Ron, Pay you cash tomorrow.

----------


## RonWill

Kenny $42.63 *PAID 051116*
Zul $71.98 *PAID 051117*
Kee Hoe $72.62 *PAID 051112*
Jianyang $29.35 *PAID 051124*
Poh San $25.28 *PAID 051114*
Mohamad (BFG) $37.91 *PAID 051124*
A $59.98 *PAID 051113*
B $26.55 *PAID 051113*
C $26.55 *PAID 051113*

Oh drats! I edited, insteading of posting an update, and deleted the account details, so here it is again... DBS Savings Plus 024-5-019076.

If you are uncomfortable with online banking transfers, zap me a SMS at 92954554 for further arrangements. Thanks.

*Last edited 051124. All payments received with thanks. Check back on this thread for further updates*

----------


## ruyle

The last few days I've been hoping for some good news of 2 packages
arriving. Hope they arrive soon. Ronnie, I still have 2 heavy boxes of
bags in my shop, did you contact Novalek about this?  :Surprised:  

Bill

----------


## RonWill

Good grief!

Now I know I have something that's shorter than Wright's second shortest thing!  :Shocked:  

*Where have all my boxes gone
Long time no coming*... (sung to the tune of 'you know what')  :Laughing:   :Laughing:

----------


## zmzfam

On behalf of Ronnie : (who counted all the bags  :Shocked:  )

New Year gifts!

After a long wait, the package has finally arrived!
Those who had ordered the breather bags and fish catcher from Kordons can collect their stuffs from *Eco Culture / Cichlid Forever at 1024, Upper Serangoon Road SG-534762*.

However, there are only 5 fish catchers in the shipment - so the early bird catches the worm?

----------


## ruyle

Talk about forever and a day!  :Rolling Eyes:  There should be a box of 7 more
fish catchers, can't remember if there're bags in it, don't think so  :Question:  

Boys, what about the 9*0*0*0 bags that are still in my shop? For the last time.....

Odd, you didn't get both boxes the same time, they were sent out the
same time  :Anxious:  

Bill

----------


## RonWill

The clear, small bags are in bundles of 100's and it wasn't fun sorting them out. I can appreciate how Bill felt when he thought he had to run through the excess!  :Shocked:  But seriously, Bill, a big thank you once again.

To all concerned, please collect your share soon so that it doesn't hog up another's workspace (Azmi is doing us a favor but he's running a business too, ya?)

If you've forgotten what you ordered, refer to *this post* or the following list;

*Kordon Breathing Bag 4" x 8"*
Ron - 4 packs (400 pieces)
Kenny - 1 pack
Zul - 2 pack
KH - 2 pack
JY - 1 pack
A - 2 pack *Collected*

*Kordon Breathing Bag 2.5" X 5"*
Ron - 4 packs (400 pieces)
Zul - 1 pack
KH - 2 packs
Kenny - 1 pack
A - 2 packs *Collected*
B - 2 packs *Collected*
C - 2 packs *Collected*

*Kordon Fish Catcher*
Ron - 2 pieces
Kenny - 1 piece
Zul - 2 pieces
KH - 1 piece
JY - 1 piece
Poh San - 2 pieces
Mohamad (BFG) - 3 pieces

For the fish catcher, I know there's only 5 pcs available now but I'm sure the other box will be in by Tuesday. So unless you have to pick both up in a hurry, you might want to wait till everything is in.

BTW, this post was supposed to hit the streets last night but apparently, the forum server was down.

For those who've collected, please update here. Sorry I can't be more helpful at the moment but there are other personal matters of higher priority.

(Bill, I'll try to remember about getting in touch with Novalek)

----------


## stormhawk

Ron, if you could please take my share back to your place. I'll pick them up from there instead. Let me know if this is possible, or impossible. Thanks.

----------


## keehoe

> Ron, if you could please take my share back to your place. I'll pick them up from there instead. Let me know if this is possible, or impossible. Thanks.


Yah, mine too.

----------


## RonWill

I'm heading down to EcoCulture later and if there's anyone else who'd want me to collect on their behalf, call my mobile early.

Called the lab but 2nd box is not in yet.

----------


## ruyle

Ronnie, if you haven't received the second box by now, I'm suspecting it suffered some misadventure along the way...  :Sad:  

Bill

----------


## RonWill

Bill, no package in sight yet. Next week perhaps.

For those who've collected their fish catcher, let me know how these work out for you.

----------


## ruyle

Ronnie, I still have the invoices, plus receipts from post office. We have to
wait 30 days before I can do a trace on this (30 days past approximate
delivery time). Let's keep our fingers crossed....

Bill

----------


## BFG

Hi guys! I've collected all 3 of my fish catcher. Thanks again to Ronwill and Ruyle for providing the bulk order. Thanks guys!

----------


## RonWill

> Let's keep our fingers crossed....


 Bill, you can unwind those fingers now. Colleague called to inform me that a rather large box is now sitting at his work desk. Will sort this out after the Lunar New Year. 

Meanwhile, those who have not collected anything from their order, please let me know.

Which reminds me... I've yet to contact Novalek...  :Opps:   :Opps:   :Opps:

----------


## ruyle

Ronnie,
They must've floated that package across the pond to you  :Laughing:  

Bill

----------


## zmzfam

Ronnie,

can you bring my fishcatcher back to your place? I'll pick it up from there.

----------


## ruyle

Ronnie, with profuse thanks by Novalek, they are sending me call tags to
have the 2 boxes picked up by UPS.

Bill

----------


## RonWill

Bill,
Sorry to put you through all the trouble and hope that everything works out. What are 'call tags' and is the collection cost borne by Novalek?

For those who ordered...
I have the fishcatchers at home and please contact me for collection arrangement. Ditto for those breather bags.

----------


## ruyle

Ronnie, the cost is on Novalek, they have an account with UPS. Call tags
are issued by UPS, FedEX with their clients' account # on it, for returns
of this purpose.

Bill

----------


## RonWill

Bill, has Novalek collected the excess? Hope that wasn't too much additional trouble.

Last call for those who have not collected the breather bags and fish catchers. I cannot be left waiting indefinitely for a response, so have decided that the rest self-collect from Eco Culture. (Azmi runs a business and cannot be watchful over everything. Leave it there at your own risk, ya?)

----------


## RonWill

To those who ordered,
Apparently not everyone have collected the bags and Azmi is hoping to clear the space. No further reminders from me on the issue and a little co-operation would be nice.

----------


## ruyle

Ronnie, the bags were collected about 3 weeks ago. Sorry for the late
reply.

Bill

----------


## RonWill

Hi all,
A member enquired via PM...



> What is breather bag and where to buy them? How it work?


 First of all, Roland, do feel free to post your questions and doubts to the main forums (besides, I seldom check my Inbox these days).

What you need to know about breathable bags is within this thread and any linked URLs. The forum's search button and Google really do work... try it sometime.

If you need an end-user's opinion, let's just say I wouldn't be caught dead without them. That's just me and it really depends on your own needs.

My Mrs was spring-cleaning for the Lunar New Year and have forgotten where my stock is now. If you are keen to buy, others could probably sell you some. I can't find mine now but will dig for them if you need more.

----------

